# SR20DET legal mumbo jumbo



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey guys,
I did a search on this subject, but didn't find the answers I'm looking for. Anyway, I was wondering what the laws are concerning the SR20DET, where it can be found, and what the consequences for having the SR20DET are? And this is in Southern California. I have heard of the whole thing about car crushing...and I don't want a car as rare as mine to be crushed. Thanks.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

holydiver said:


> Hey guys,
> I did a search on this subject, but didn't find the answers I'm looking for. Anyway, I was wondering what the laws are concerning the SR20DET, where it can be found, and what the consequences for having the SR20DET are? And this is in Southern California. I have heard of the whole thing about car crushing...and I don't want a car as rare as mine to be crushed. Thanks.


3 months to have it legalized or get rid of it.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

get rid of it meaning...?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

holydiver said:


> get rid of it meaning...?


California gives you 3 months to legalize and register it, if not these are your options:
1)Use it as a show only car
2)use it as a track only car
3)sell it
4)crush it
After 3 months, you can't drive it on the streets.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

alright, that's good. i have options. so if I can't get it to pass repeatedly within 3 months i have those four options? even if it passes two weeks after the 3-month barrier? sorry to run it in the ground but I want to make sure I understand correctly.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

holydiver said:


> alright, that's good. i have options. so if I can't get it to pass repeatedly within 3 months i have those four options? even if it passes two weeks after the 3-month barrier? sorry to run it in the ground but I want to make sure I understand correctly.


I don't think two weeks after 90 days will matter.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

cool, thanks for the helps


----------



## hammer1 (Nov 21, 2004)

*How do you legalize it ?*

I am planning to do SR20DET swap, and Auto to Manual Conversion. 
I am in VA, how do you legalize it ?

Do I have to go to DMV to notify them about the Manual conversion ? :cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hammer1 said:


> I am planning to do SR20DET swap, and Auto to Manual Conversion.
> I am in VA, how do you legalize it ?
> 
> Do I have to go to DMV to notify them about the Manual conversion ? :cheers:


You cannot legalize an SR20dET in america..

the DMV doesnt give a crap whether you are manual or auto..


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Chuck said:


> You cannot legalize an SR20dET in america..
> 
> the DMV doesnt give a crap whether you are manual or auto..


yeap ...

the one and only thing keeping a SR20DET legal is that it is a NON-US motor, thats it nothing more, and nothing can be done about it, unless the smog shop is crooked


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

sr20dets will never be legal.

just get a usdm sr20 manifold with egr and any other nessassary smog crap you need around and whenever you get ticketed or told to smog you can put ur car back to stock! i dont care. i had my car smogged right before i pulled the ga16 out and then when my 1 year smog test only came. i just sweeet talked the lady @ the dmv to give me my tags. without passing a test


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

holydiver said:


> Hey guys,
> I did a search on this subject, but didn't find the answers I'm looking for. Anyway, I was wondering what the laws are concerning the SR20DET, where it can be found, and what the consequences for having the SR20DET are? And this is in Southern California. I have heard of the whole thing about car crushing...and I don't want a car as rare as mine to be crushed. Thanks.




you can give it to me


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> you can give it to me


like ur avatar!

time for another sexy party!!!!


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

So knowing its not legal. How do you go around it? Is it just not legal because of not passing smog or because its a non-us motor?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> .. Is it just not legal because of not passing smog or because its a non-us motor?


lol YES

it does not pass smog because the nissan JDM motors do not have emissions equipment like the USDM motors have ( egr, etc .. )


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

So is it possible to put all the smog crap onto an SR20DET?


----------

